# Is reboot necessary?



## circus78 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi, I am using FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p4. I just ran `freebsd-update fetch` and I got this:


```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.1-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
The following files will be updated as part of updating to
12.1-RELEASE-p4:
/bin/freebsd-version
/boot/kernel/ipfw.ko
/usr/bin/quota
/usr/lib/libssl.a
/usr/lib/libssl.so.111
/usr/lib/libssl_p.a
/usr/lib32/libssl.a
/usr/lib32/libssl.so.111
/usr/lib32/libssl_p.a
```

Is reboot necessary?
Thank you


----------



## Zvoni (Apr 28, 2020)

circus78 said:


> Hi, I am using FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p4. I just ran `freebsd-update fetch` and I got this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Whatever for?
Nevermind, that `freebsd-update install` is missing.....


----------



## mickey (Apr 28, 2020)

You just fetched the update, in order to install it you need to run `freebsd-update install` and reboot the machine when that has finished.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2020)

circus78 said:


> Is reboot necessary?


When in doubt, just reboot.


----------



## circus78 (Apr 28, 2020)

Sorry, I forgot to mention: of course I ran also `freebsd-update install`.
When I see that there is /boot/kernel/kernel, I know that there is a new kernel available, so I need to reboot to load it.
I was just unsure about /boot/kernel/ipfw.ko.
Thank you


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 28, 2020)

You have to know yourself best. If you don't use ipfw, there's no need to reboot. An updated libssl will require you to restart all services that use it (pretty much everything that supports encryption) if you sticked to the default to link OpenSSL from base for all ports.


SirDice said:


> When in doubt, just reboot.


If you have to ask, yes, that's the safe advice.


----------

